#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Лики Смерти

## PampKin Head

Все  качества практика (отречение, сострадание и т. д.) естественно прибывают, страсти стихают... 

Рекомендовано к регулярному просмотру. Заменитель походов на бойни....

P.S. Данные рецензии я сам, конечно, не писал. Взято с http://www.videoguide.ru/

ЛИКИ СМЕРТИ  
/TRACES OF DEATH/ 
Документальный фильм 
США  
1993; 1,16;  


Этот фильм посвящен самой страшной теме - смерти. Зрелище не для слабонервных, но, если честно, кто из нас не думал об этом? В картине собраны кадры, интервью, рассуждения и свидетельства, так или иначе имеющие отношение к этой последней точке в жизни каждого. Казни, убийства, несчастные случаи, самоубийства... Людей разделывает, как туши, опытная рука паталагоанатома... Лицам до 16 лет просмотр не рекомендую. Добавлю, что буквально название фильма переводится "Следы смерти". К сожалению, на кассете не были указаны имена авторов картины, не было вообще никаких выходных данных, кроме названия компании - Dead Alive Productions, что можно перевести как "Производство умерших заживо".

ЛИКИ СМЕРТИ II  
/TRACES OF DEATH II/ 
Документальный фильм 
США  
1993; 1,16;  


Если вы решились посмотреть вторую часть, прямо скажем, жуткого документального фильма о смерти и ее лицах, значит кошмар этот притягателен. После первой части мне было не по себе - растерзанный львами человек, кровавые подробности операций вывели меня из равновесия. Во второй части снова будут потрошиться мертвые и живые тела, покажут страшные последствия катастроф, аварий, убийств и несчастных случаев. После заснятого в первой части самоубийства (выстрел в голову) я думал, меня уже ничто не удивит. Ан нет... Нам покажут роковую ошибку сапера, да и не только это. Массовые захоронения, горы трупов, падение людей из горящих зданий, повешение, столкновения демонстрантов с полицией, неудачные трюки, авиа и автокатастрофы, побоище на стадионе, расстрелы, отрезание мужского полового члена, отрубание рук, голов - насилие, насилие, насилие... Снова предупреждаю, людям с богатым воображением и тонкой нервной организацей лучше не смотреть, а лицам до 16 тем более. А сопровождается вся эта жуть музыкой "тяжелый металл". Как и на первой кассете выходные данные отсутствуют. Dead Alive Productions. 


ЛИКИ СМЕРТИ III  
/TRACES OF DEATH III/ 
Документальный фильм 
США  
1994; 1,15;  


В третей части на экране объявился продюсер в маске с татуировкой "Brain damage" (повреждение мозга) на руках. Он сказал, что так его и зовут. Нам в этом явно нездоровом документальном фильме покажут злодеяния террористов, боевые действия в Сальвадоре и все это под музыку тяжелого металла смертельного направления, например, группы "Death", а в конце приводятся названия всех групп, приложивших ноты к этому гимну окончания жизни. Снова смерть, смерть и смерть. Во всех ее, в основном, насильственных обличьях. Если вы решились посмотреть и третью часть, где весь этот кошмар уже явно смакуется, то вам пора к психиатру. Я не выдержал и на седьмой минуте перемотал. Лицам до 16 просмотр не рекомендую. Dead Alive Productions.  


ЛИКИ СМЕРТИ IV: ВОССТАВШИЕ  
/TRACES OF DEATH IV: RESURRECTED/ 
Документальный фильм 
США  
1995; 1,11;  


Под музыку групп: "Hypocrisy", "Core", "Brutality", "N17", " Meshuggah", "S. I. L.", "Slapflash", "187 Crew", "Deadful Shadows", "Therion", "Monstrosity", "Dissection", "Gorefest", "Dismember", "Umbra et Imago", "Lacrimosa", "Sinister", "End of Green" Вы сможете "насладиться" еще одной кассетой смерти. Если Вас хватило на три предыдущих, то, вероятно, посмотрите и эту. Съемки мертвечины начинаются уже на 5-й минуте с трупов, восставших в Сальвадоре. Как и написано на обложке, это настоящее испытание нервов. Изображение местами очень плохое, но воображение дополнит остальное... Лицам до 18 просмотр этого "шокоментального" кино строго воспрещен. Смерть каждый день собирает свою жатву, так что продолжение для любителей кошмарного сериала вполне возможно.

----------


## Газонокосильщик

ДА, Сильный яд можно превратить в сильное противоядие ЕСЛИ:
Глядя этот фильм Лики Смерти - идентифицировать себя с жертвами, а не вскрикивать непроизвольно - Хорошо что не меня так мочат!

----------


## PampKin Head

Парень... ничего не надо представлять...

Хедэва происходит после первых двух минут...

Это просто шок...

Простой относительный ум не может этого вынести...

Приходится прилагать значительное усилие, чтобы продолжать смотреть...

----------


## Газонокосильщик

>прилагать значительное усилие
это новый вид медитации?

Ну... Ну... продолжайте усердствовать...
 :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Вот вот
естественно и спонтанно не получается...
так у нас, практиков метода...

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Караульный

Не впечатлило вообще. Когда смотрел, готовил пельмени. Спокойно сьел, наложил добавку, перематывая некоторые затянутости и скучности сразу на экшн. 
Не достмотрел - утомляет.

----------


## PampKin Head

Однажды в юности...

Приходилось в течении месяца ежедневно бывать на небольшом мясокомбинате... 
конкретно в цехе забоя и последующей обработки кур...

Обыденность... Усталость... Куры, подвешенные за лапы на конвеер... Старая дама с кольчужкой на руке перерезает горло живым существам с 8.00 до 17.00 с перерывам на обед...
Убийство как конвеер... Кровь потоком по жёлобу... Тихий ужас как состояние сознания...

P.S. ...И в ад вернусь я, как к себе домой...

----------


## Vargan

Здесь матом ругаться не принято. Но крутиться одно слово на языке. Уф.

----------


## Lara

Любое из слов данного контекста,которые частенько :Wink:   вертятся на языках,заменяет одно-единственное -  censored.

... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Acetylator

Нда... Скачал и посмотрел первую часть. Даром что сам хирург - впечатлило не хило. Хотя фильм полезный. А кто-нибудь пробовал действительно над этим медитировать? У меня что-то не получается...

----------


## Skyku

Жизнь это прекрасные цветы и дохлые коты. Тот кто ахает, по первому ли, или по второму явно не на срединном(простите за вольную энтерпретацию термина) пути.

Судя по рецензиям, фильмы не столько о смерти, а об ахании над ней. Иначе зачем еще утяжелять впечатление соответствующей музыкой? Но авторов понимаю, им же продать как можно касет нужно, а если снять в стиле учебного фильма,  много ли будут смотреть?

Не плакать, не смеяться, а понимать! (Бенедикт Спиноза)

----------


## PampKin Head

/// А когда великомилоседный Будда расказывал об адах, у Бодхисатв горлом шла кровь и падали они без чувств...

Сорри за неточность цитаты из сутр Махаяны.

----------


## Светлана

слышала мнение, что смотреть документальные хроники такого рода без должной подготовки вредно. Раньше я думала, что такое кино смотрят только больные. Теперь я знаю, что еще и буддисты) это была шутка.
 А если серьезно, для меня это вообще феномен и отдельная тема - почему людям нравится на это смотреть. Ну буддистам - еще как-то понятно... все - таки хороший материал для медитации) хотя на мой субъективный взгляд лучше изучать те же сутры или коренные тексты, где рассказано про ады.
>Приходилось в течении месяца ежедневно бывать на >небольшом мясокомбинате... 
>конкретно в цехе забоя и последующей обработки кур...
Pamkin head, советую задуматься...

----------


## PampKin Head

А еще некоторые буддисты созерцают разлагающиеся человеческие трупы (то, что Будда прописал)...




> >Приходилось в течении месяца ежедневно бывать на >небольшом мясокомбинате... 
> >конкретно в цехе забоя и последующей обработки кур...
> Pamkin head, советую задуматься...


Е... Обязательно последую Вашему совету...

----------


## Desha

> А еще некоторые буддисты созерцают разлагающиеся человеческие трупы


это патология   :Smilie:  

кстати новый фильм "Пила" в тему

----------


## Светлана

>это патология  
вот и я про то же)

----------


## Бхусуку

> это патология


Это не патология. Это есть такая практика, которая работает с клешей "привязанность".

----------


## PampKin Head

http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn22.htm

Дигха Никая 22
*Махасатипаттхана сутта*
Большая сутта об основах осознанности




> 6. Девять созерцаний на кладбище
> 
> (1) И далее, монахи, как если бы монах, увидев тело человека, умершего один, два или три дня назад, вспухшее, сине и гниющее, брошенное в могилу, переносит увиденное на свое собственно тело следующим образом: "Действительно, и мое тело такого же рода, поэтому оно будет подвержено этому и не избежит этого".
> 
> Таким образом он отслеживает тело в теле внутренне, 
> либо он отслеживает тело в теле внешне, 
> либо он отслеживает тело в теле внутренне и внешне. 
> Он отслеживает факторы возникновения в теле, 
> либо он отслеживает факторы исчезновения в теле, 
> ...

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Это благородная истина о страдании" – так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась.
> 
> Taṃ kho panidaṃ dukkhaṃ ariyasaccaṃ pariссeyyanti me bhikkhave, pubbe ananussutesu dhammesu cakkhuṃ udapādi сāṇaṃ udapādi paссā udapādi vijjā udapādi āloko udapādi.
> 
> 
> "Эту благородную истину о страдании нужно понять" – так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось,
> 
> знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась.
> 
> ...


...

----------


## Alex S.

IMHO, у данной практики есть предел.  Из своего (оч. небольшого) опыта
скажу, что после _полного_ принятия этой возможности происходящей со мной
и с _любым_, к этой теме стал относиться ровно.

Эта тема может быть воспринята как излишнее (= нецелесобразное) выпячивание
этой темы; наверно поэтому здесь прозвучало слово "патология".

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

Да, такие фильмы полезны для медитации на непостоянство и смерть. И сразу вспоминаешь: 
1 Смерть неизбежна
2 Время смерти неизвестно 
3 И ничто, кроме практики Дхармы не поможет в момент смерти.

Как то давно смотрел я этот фильм, ещё на видеокассете, потом делся он куда то(засмотрел чтоль кто то), скачал недавно, но посмотреть по новому :EEK!:   пока что то не собрался. Ну как нибудь собирусь! И посмотрю!

----------


## Karma Dorje

когда сознание покидает тело, жизнь его прекращается. Я вот подумал на эту тему возник вопрос - какое тело является идеальным? В смысле такое смотря на которое мы бы не увидели то множество изьянов, характерные живому организму, заранее благодарю

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> когда сознание покидает тело, жизнь его прекращается. Я вот подумал на эту тему возник вопрос - какое тело является идеальным? В смысле такое смотря на которое мы бы не увидели то множество изьянов, характерные живому организму, заранее благодарю


Ну, странный вопрос, я думаю это тело Будды :Smilie:  . Оно обладает 32 знаками и 80 прекрасными признаками:




> 32 знака Будды:
> 
>   (1) Его руки и ноги имеют знаки колеса [Учения];
>   (2) ноги [прочны], как у черепахи;
>   (3) пальцы [рук и ног] соединены "перепонкой" [света];
>   (4) руки и ноги нежные и мягкие;
>   (5) семь [основных] частей тела - выпуклые;
>   (6) пальцы длинные;
>   (7) пятки широкие;
> ...


см. Лаирим http://www.philosophy.ru/library/asi...onkapa/01.html

----------


## Karma Dorje

Но ведь и это тело как любая органика после того как сознание его покинет, будет еще одним предметом на тему лики смерти... Сколь совершенно оно ни было, оно было покинуто, оно было предметом для размышлений о несовершенстве человеческого тела. Какое тело является полностью совершенным? В каком теле пребывают Будды трех времен?

----------


## Дениска

тунчжи буддисты, также можно посмотреть ещё фильм *русский крест* с сайта православных маргиналов, особо впечатляют сцены абортов.

Представляем Вашему вниманию.
фильм Г.Царёвой.
*"Русский Крест"*
_О причинах убиения утробных младенцев._
http://rusprav.org/load_Krest_Slovo.htm

----------


## Morris Allan

> Нда... Скачал и посмотрел первую часть. Даром что сам хирург - впечатлило не хило. Хотя фильм полезный. А кто-нибудь пробовал действительно над этим медитировать? У меня что-то не получается...


ЭТИ ФИЛЬМЫ ПРИВЕДУТ ПО БОЛЬШЕЙ ЧАСТИ К РАЗВИТИЮ ЖЕСТОКОСТИ...

----------


## Кумо

> ЭТИ ФИЛЬМЫ ПРИВЕДУТ ПО БОЛЬШЕЙ ЧАСТИ К РАЗВИТИЮ ЖЕСТОКОСТИ...


Почему?

----------


## Morris Allan

> Почему?


ПОЧЕМУ? ВЫ СМОТРЕЛИ  ЭТИ ФИЛЬМЫ?  СНАЧАЛА СКАЖИТЕ!

----------


## Morris Allan

..НУ ЛАДНО..МОЁ МНЕНИЕ-ТАМ ЛИШЬ (Я СМОТРЛЕ ЛИШЬ ОДИН ФИЛЬМ ЛЕТ 6 НАЗАД) 15 ПРОЦ.  НА ЧМ ТАК СКАЗАТЬ МОЖНО СОЗЕРЦАТЬ..ОСОЗНАВАТЬ ИСТИНН. ПРИРОДУ...А ОСТАЛЬНОЕ  ИЗДЕВАТЕЛЬСТВО НАД ЖИВОТНЫМИ. СУИЦИДЫ И НЕСЧАСТН.СЛУЧАИ...
А ЕСЛИВЫ МЕДИТИРУЕТЕ  АСУБХА ПРАКТИКУ (ТЕМ ПАЧЕ ЕСЛИ ВЫ "ОДИНОКИЙ", ИЛИ МОНАХ, ИЛИ СЕРЬЁЗН. ПРАКТИК, ИЛИ ПО ОБСТОЯТЕЛЬСТВАМ)-ТО УЖ ЛУЧШЕ ПОБЫВАТЬ В МОРГЕ, ИЛИ УВИДЕТЬ АУТОПСИЮ В АНАТ.ТЕАТРАХ ИЛИ В НАШИХ АКАДЕМИЯХ

----------

